# Sending Medical Results



## zeiger (Sep 27, 2010)

Hey guys,
I recently went through the medicals and am preparing for sending my ITA in the next few weeks.

The doctor I went to (a panel doctor) insists that I should not open the envelope containing the completed medical form, blood results, x-ray results etc.

Is this alright? She said I need to send the whole envelope (which includes the medicals for my wife and me, according to her) along with my ITA application. I am just curious to know why I cannot check my own medical results. Also, I want to check if the forms have been filled properly by them because there are quite a few sections which are marked as "compulsory" for the medical examiner to fill but I don"t recollect her filling them in front of me.

Kindly let me know what you think.

Zeiger


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

zeiger said:


> Hey guys,
> I recently went through the medicals and am preparing for sending my ITA in the next few weeks.
> 
> The doctor I went to (a panel doctor) insists that I should not open the envelope containing the completed medical form, blood results, x-ray results etc.
> ...


Yes - that's right. They were just tightening up on that when we did our medicals 5 years ago.

Like you, I don't like it - it's our health record, and I can't see how it being viewed by us would make a difference to the outcome. But there it is.


----------



## zeiger (Sep 27, 2010)

topcat83 said:


> Yes - that's right. They were just tightening up on that when we did our medicals 5 years ago.
> 
> Like you, I don't like it - it's our health record, and I can't see how it being viewed by us would make a difference to the outcome. But there it is.


May be they do this so that people cannot modify any check boxes etc., or exclude any suspicious looking reports!
I am just concerned because I don't want to pay another EUR300 for a new medical test just because the doctor did not fill in some forms correctly or even worse, the ITA gets rejected because someone else's results were included within our report by mistake!

I guess I will just have to leave it to luck and trust the doc has done her job properly 

In any case, suppose they do find something they don't like within the reports, do they reject the ITA right away or do they contact you and at least ask you for some explanation or something? May be further tests?

Thanks for your reply!
Zeiger


----------

